# bad ebay seller alert



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

*corsowild*... is to be avoided.. He pulled the bait and switch game with me. Pictured one car in his auction and then gave me another car, same model, but not in mint condition. When I emailed him, he told me it was up to me to "ask" if the car pictured was the one I'm getting.

unbelievable, what a scumbag!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

What a jerk....and with 100 % positive feedback that's plain stupid to act like this


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> * . . . *When I emailed him, he told me it was up to me to "ask" if the car pictured was the one I'm getting . . .


That is a whole new level of shi**y right there.

'doba


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow.... that is low, and a big Ebay no-no. Hope you get it worked out.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I just sent this seller this note.

" I would love to know why you would pull something so dirty as switching an item you had up for auction? You screwed my friend. You think it is up to the bidder/buyer to keep themselves from getting screwed? How strange and how selfish. (especially since your feedback was so good.) We will tell many people to avoid your auctions in public bbs forums. 

You have an opportunity to make good on his auction. Act like an honest adult and make it right, yeah?"


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

joez870 said:


> I just sent this seller this note.
> 
> " I would love to know why you would pull something so dirty as switching an item you had up for auction? You screwed my friend. You think it is up to the bidder/buyer to keep themselves from getting screwed? How strange and how selfish. (especially since your feedback was so good.) We will tell many people to avoid your auctions in public bbs forums.
> 
> You have an opportunity to make good on his auction. Act like an honest adult and make it right, yeah?"


Here is the reply!
"Switching, Strange and selfish O-My, Are you retardant! You don't know what your talking about, and your threats don't scare me. I to will tell many people in public forums and inform eBay about your harassment and threats! "


I guess I am RETARDANT! LOL..FLAME retardant! :thumbsup: 
I told him that I was saving all emails and he can feel free to report me.
I got your back, mate.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Give him a negative feedback!! 

Wes


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

videojimmy said:


> *corsowild*... is to be avoided.. He pulled the bait and switch game with me. Pictured one car in his auction and then gave me another car, same model, but not in mint condition. When I emailed him, he told me it was up to me to "ask" if the car pictured was the one I'm getting.
> 
> unbelievable, what a scumbag!


What you _need_ to do is gather all your evidence and then send it to eBay. Take lots of pics, copy correspondence and the auction page and then file a grievance. While I feel your frustration, it doesn't do any good to come here and rant and rave. That's why they've got a customer resolution option. It may not always work, but you really should give it a try, at the very least. 

Also, did you pay with PayPal or a Credit Card? There's the dispute option with those, as well. 

If that fails, definitely leave him a Negative Feedback, but expect backlash from that. I've seen it happen all too often. 

Good luck, whatever you end up doing. 


Also, I'll have to ask everyone to watch the name calling here if this *corsowild* person is a registered member here. No matter how true things might be, attacking a member is still against the rules. 

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

You choose something from the picture, you get a different object, if you pursue all 3 off Griff's options (fleabay pay pal, credit card) you should win 3 of 3. Selling identical new items from one picture is one thing, selling used/vintage/collectibles the same way is a definite no-no....

My E bay experiences have been overwhelmingly decent to excellent, only one time did this happen, but I LOVED writing up the case! Text, definitions, pictures... Too easy, LOL, didn't even get as far as the credit card company..... not even a fair fight.

Go to it!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Plain old Fraud*

Thanks Jim, Will heed your warning.

Certainly I agree with all the recomendations above; I take a dim view of people who waste my time...or anyones, under the guise of a legitimate transaction. 

Above and beyond the willfull deception of the bait and switch, and the poor seller response; the waste of my time playing the straighten it out, document this, hurry up and wait game would tip me right over the edge.

I certainly hope you dont let this slide. Dunno what you paid. Perhaps I'm wrong, but some people/sellers might bank on you not going to the trouble. With the mindset that it might not be worth your time to take it to the mat. Start the recovery process immediately as Griff recommended. Please keep us aprised of your progress so that we all learn from your experience.

After you grind this under your boot heel and walk away... we'll all do the dance of joy.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Always a few bad apples that screw up the whole bushel.
DRAGjet


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The seller confessed in an email that the item he sold me wasn;t the one pictured in the auction. 

here's the thing.. I have over 1300 transactions, half of them are repeat, and a perfect rating of 740. If I give this clown negetive feedback, what's to prevent him from doing the same to me? Frankly, it's not worth giving him that opportunity, Ebay ratings are like credit scores. I like having mine be perfect. 

I'm pissed, but it wasn't that expensive and it's not a total loss. So, I'll just move on and avoid him in the future. 

thanks guys.... we slotters have to stick together!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I cant tell you how many times I have had to just take a loss to preserve my all precious feedback.Caveat emptor right?
DRAGjet


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think ebay shouldn't allow sellers to give negetive feedback once the item is paid for... after all, isn't that the only resposibliity of the buyer.. to pay for the item? 

Once the buyer does that, they should automatically get postive feedback... or at least be blocked from getting negetive feedback.

I may write ebay and tell them about my situation, although in my heart I know it's a waste of time.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

videojimmy said:


> I think ebay shouldn't allow sellers to give negetive feedback once the item is paid for... after all, isn't that the only resposibliity of the buyer.. to pay for the item?
> 
> Once the buyer does that, they should automatically get postive feedback... or at least be blocked from getting negetive feedback.
> 
> I may write ebay and tell them about my situation, although in my heart I know it's a waste of time.


It should be that simple.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I have 2 unjust feedbacks from sellers for the exact thing you have going on here. I finally got to the point that I don't care about it. People STILL buy from me when I sell, most will look at my feedback and realize that it was the other guy that was the jerk and it makes no difference.

I guess I don't see why people care so much about the whole 100% thing, sometimes you need to take a negative to do the right thing. These crappy sellers are counting on some folks not wanting their precious feedback ruined and are probably laughing their butts off over it.

Do you honestly think you're going to lose a single sale because of a vindictive feedback? I would have to say no.

I tried unsuccessfully both time to get my vindictive feedback removed with ZERO reply from ebay. They simply just don't care...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I may write ebay and tell them about my situation, although in my heart I know it's a waste of time.



Do it man, or he'll keep doing it. Plus even if you don't get a satisfactory return on your investment he will get a at least a spanking from ebay and that might be enough for him doing it to someone else.. and Feedback.. I look to see whay a seller has a red mark if it looks like someone retaliating I take it as that, and go ahead and buy.. if they have a ton of reds as sellers.. well.... Worse case you get a red as a buyer..and he gets a big fat one as a seller.. Tell him he is 6 hrs from losing his perfect feedback bet he vaules it as much as you do. I think MIc or Sethy's dad said it a while ago.. do your best and leave what is fair but don't let people walk on you, its a sign of weakness and they will just keep doing it...

Dave


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

martybauer31 said:


> I have 2 unjust feedbacks from sellers for the exact thing you have going on here. I finally got to the point that I don't care about it. People STILL buy from me when I sell, most will look at my feedback and realize that it was the other guy that was the jerk and it makes no difference.
> 
> I guess I don't see why people care so much about the whole 100% thing, sometimes you need to take a negative to do the right thing. These crappy sellers are counting on some folks not wanting their precious feedback ruined.......
> 
> Do you honestly think you're going to lose a single sale because of a vindictive feedback? I would have to say no.


Tottally Agree....and I *have* received monies back for "false advertising" but only after having to jump through several (critically timelined) hoops for ebay including getting a letter from an expert in the field on condition of the item, price criticality etc. I know of others as well, have even written validation "expert" letters for some.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

I know when I buy from the bay i wont let a few negative feedbacks sway me against buying unless the person is consistantly negative. Because I know you cant please everyone. Jimmy I think you should leave the negative feedback thats what its for. I dont think it will hurt you If he retaliates with a negative most people I think look at the overall feedback.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I agree about leaving the negative feedback. Like you, I don't wish to lose the 100% good rating but all I do is buy. You as the buyer kept up your end of the deal by paying on time and in the manner the seller required. The seller however pulled a bait and switch. 

How anyone in their right mind would fault you for holding up your end of the bargain and then calling out the other party when they failed on their end is beyond me.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I buy from plenty of sellers with less than 100% positive feedback. I figure anything in the 90% range is probably good. And I do check to see why they received negative feedback. I think you have to, as Bill would say, take him to the mat. I have used Ebay's dispute center as well as PayPal's and have had success in all cases. I also have 100% positive feedback on Ebay and if some JERK wants to leaves me a negative because he's a A-hole, so be it. The rest of my feedback will speak for itself.

Jerry


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*O.K. This is what I did.....Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

videojimmy,


O.K. I did this way back when not everyone had a digital camera on E-Pay. Bought an AFX Ryder truck with description saying that this truck was good and any collector would be proud to have it in there collection. More pump up jive...etc....No Pic.

Well I got the truck and it was a POS. Very, very angry indeed was I. Grrrrrrrrrrrr Painted and broken stacks ...just plain junk.

Here is what I did. I re-listed the item with tons of pictures and description saying what had happened and told them to check my (Negative) feedback that I had received recently. Ooooh I gave my Negative right after this guy started sending me crazy E-Mails in retaliation.

Revenge is always good served up on a plate COLD!!!!!!

Bob...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

How very *BOBZILLA* of you... great idea! :dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Touche'*

HAR! Good one 'zilla. Still LMAO.

Thanks for reminding us that the tide flows both ways on the Bay. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Give em' the old Stomp, Stomp Godzilla kick in the Azz*

Just tell them bob...zilla sent you! Good Luck!










Note: I was bobhch on E-Pay but, now am bob...zilla

HobbyTalk has turned me into a real Monster...har,har, hardy, har.....

Don't get mad.....Get even!

Bob...zilla

P.S. I still need to trim the lower truck side down a tiny bit. This is my Proto-type and will end up making a few of these for myself on sticky back paper. When this whole Willys thing is over I want to make different sticker sides for AFX trucks also. Example Yellow....ummmm Yellow....ummmm and other ones...lol  Oooooh yeah...Mooneyes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How about a Godzilla pic/logo with moon eyes for eyes?


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

man there are so many evil/cheaters on ebay


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*good idea Bill.....Yeah! Moon rules!*



Bill Hall said:


> How about a Godzilla pic/logo with moon eyes for eyes?


That is a Great idea!! G :thumbsup: :thumbsup: dzilla Mooning everyone....Phtttttttttttttttttttttt

Yeah there are a bunch of bad guys on E-Bay.  Just do what Bill and I do...buy junk and fix it up. Slot Car Junk is cheaper! Well unless you go crazy and buy every Auction up that is a search for AFX lot....ooooh yeah that happens sometimes to me. :hat: You can never have enough project cars in the wings.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Youd think so wouldnt ya?*



bobhch said:


> That is a Great idea!! G :thumbsup: :thumbsup: dzilla Mooning everyone....Phtttttttttttttttttttttt
> 
> Yeah there are a bunch of bad guys on E-Bay.  Just do what Bill and I do...buy junk and fix it up. Slot Car Junk is cheaper! Well unless you go crazy and buy every Auction up that is a search for AFX lot....ooooh yeah that happens sometimes to me. :hat: You can never have enough project cars in the wings.
> 
> Bob...zilla


Occasionally Robin peaks into the Bat Cave and counts cars!
In her twisted accounting method uncompleted projects, mock ups and culls for the goo process all count into the total...  

Life just aint fair! Cant get it through to her that it dont count till it's done! LOL.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Don't worry about the negative*

I had a 100% feedback with over 500 transactions. Then I purchased ebay item 250108774803 from abbyorganic. Purchased on 05/03 and paid on 05/03.
I sent e-mails on 05/17 and 05/24 requesting status. The response from 05/17 was that I had not paid for the item. I sent a copy of the payment from Bidpay (the seller's preferred payment method). The response from 05/24 was that Bidpay was not reliable and they would have to do further research.
I filed a dispute on 06/01 with ebay and the response was the item was shipped on 05/30. I did receive the item, postmarked 06/04.
I posted negative feedback for the transaction and of course received negative feedback in return. The negative feedback?... 
"at least you got your item sorry we ship when we can we work on the road work!!!"
Of course the possibility of late shipment wasn't listed in the transaction. Do I have any regrets regarding the negative feedback? No, after reading the other user responses this is not new for this seller. But a lot of the positive feedback was of the finally received nature. So I think my reputation can survive this person... but perhaps I have now raised a red flag for someone else to look at the seller a little closer.

My .02 cents...

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Slot Dawg (Feb 4, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> *corsowild*... is to be avoided.. He pulled the bait and switch game with me. Pictured one car in his auction and then gave me another car, same model, but not in mint condition. When I emailed him, he told me it was up to me to "ask" if the car pictured was the one I'm getting.
> 
> unbelievable, what a scumbag!


eBay does provide a way to resolve it. You can file a complaint and state the item is not as described. It is pretty fair. I have used it.


----------



## Slot Dawg (Feb 4, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> The seller confessed in an email that the item he sold me wasn;t the one pictured in the auction.
> 
> here's the thing.. I have over 1300 transactions, half of them are repeat, and a perfect rating of 740. If I give this clown negetive feedback, what's to prevent him from doing the same to me? Frankly, it's not worth giving him that opportunity, Ebay ratings are like credit scores. I like having mine be perfect.
> 
> ...


File the complaint. If he doesn't respond then you can leave feedback and he cannot. I would happily (and have) take a hit on feedback it it exposed a bad eBayer.


----------



## Slot Dawg (Feb 4, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> I think ebay shouldn't allow sellers to give negetive feedback once the item is paid for... after all, isn't that the only resposibliity of the buyer.. to pay for the item?
> 
> Once the buyer does that, they should automatically get postive feedback... or at least be blocked from getting negetive feedback.
> 
> I may write ebay and tell them about my situation, although in my heart I know it's a waste of time.


Ouch. I have to differ here. That would be a very bad idea. I understand where you are coming from BUT allowing sellers to leave their experience has to be preserved. What if the seller makes an honest mistake and buyer gets pissed and trashes him or her without giving them a chance to correct it? What if I compete with you, buy your stuff then tell everyone you are a $%@$%!$^ and stiffed me plus I get all my friends to do the same? 
The buyer has a little more responsibility than just paying for the item. The buyer has the responsibility of being civil as well. What if I bought from you and everything went smooth. Then it took three days to get the stuff (really FAST, right?) Well I wait a couple weeks and leave trashy feedback about slow shipping or crappy product. What can you do? What if your ad describes the product perfectly but I don't read it. When I get it I am pi$$ed off because it is not what I expected. So, I trash you and say you sold me crap and are a thief? What then?
Now, in the case where you got stiffed and filed a complaint and WON then I think the Seller should be blocked from leaving negative feedback. I used to sell a lot of stuff on eBay and I quickly learned to never, ever, ever leave feedback until the buyer does. A lot of times it is the only thing that keeps buyers honest.


----------



## Slot Dawg (Feb 4, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> I have 2 unjust feedbacks from sellers for the exact thing you have going on here. I finally got to the point that I don't care about it. People STILL buy from me when I sell, most will look at my feedback and realize that it was the other guy that was the jerk and it makes no difference.
> 
> I guess I don't see why people care so much about the whole 100% thing, sometimes you need to take a negative to do the right thing. These crappy sellers are counting on some folks not wanting their precious feedback ruined and are probably laughing their butts off over it.
> 
> ...


Ditto. I have three for the same reason. One guy didn't leave feedback and when I asked why not he left me negative (I was new then).
Another guy didn't ship. 10 days after I paid I e-mailed and asked what was up. He replied with a really smart a$$ed e-mail with stuff like I have a JOB!! and If people are going to expect me to ship stuff immediately then I will quit selling on eBay.
I wrote back and said it really didn't matter to me if he qut or not but I still wanted to know when he was going to ship the stuff. 2 hours later I got a phone call and the jerk just started in on me about my accent (maybe a slightly Southern Accent). He really started on me saying crap like my problem was the fact that my parents were brother and sister etc. I eventually called the police on the fool. Anyway, I got two negatives there because I bought two things from him.
I got e-mails from several people afterward saying they had the same problems with this guy but were afraid to leave feedback. Not me.


----------



## Slot Dawg (Feb 4, 2007)

bobhch said:


> videojimmy,
> 
> 
> O.K. I did this way back when not everyone had a digital camera on E-Pay. Bought an AFX Ryder truck with description saying that this truck was good and any collector would be proud to have it in there collection. More pump up jive...etc....No Pic.
> ...



I threatened a guy with a similar act once. He sent my money back, left positive feedback, AND told me to keep the POS. 
LOL


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Slot Dawg said:


> Ditto. I have three for the same reason. One guy didn't leave feedback and when I asked why not he left me negative (I was new then).
> Another guy didn't ship. 10 days after I paid I e-mailed and asked what was up. He replied with a really smart a$$ed e-mail with stuff like I have a JOB!! and If people are going to expect me to ship stuff immediately then I will quit selling on eBay.
> I wrote back and said it really didn't matter to me if he qut or not but I still wanted to know when he was going to ship the stuff. 2 hours later I got a phone call and the jerk just started in on me about my accent (maybe a slightly Southern Accent). He really started on me saying crap like my problem was the fact that my parents were brother and sister etc. I eventually called the police on the fool. Anyway, I got two negatives there because I bought two things from him.
> I got e-mails from several people afterward saying they had the same problems with this guy but were afraid to leave feedback. Not me.


Solidarity Brother! :thumbsup:


----------

